# Cold Spring Ugggggg



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Call me a fair weather fishermen but aside from saugeye fishing I dont get real excited about spring fishing till the water gets up close to 50 degrees. Well this Alum creek outflow data shows not only are our local waters cold but way way colder than normal. More bad news is they are calling for the cold to continue through April possibly. At this rate fishing will be very strange. I know the time of year and length of days push fish to spawn as much as water temp but this will no doubt push things back as much as it ever is around here. Anybody else kinda bummed at this delayed fishing season? Ever seen a bass on a bed in July in Ohio?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

It’ll be the same as every other year


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Totally bummed. You know me: Pre-spawn is my favorite time of year to fish, and the longer this winter weather lasts the shorter the pre-spawn period will be. Last year I (almost) doubled my smallmouth catch rate; I figure I’m paying for that now with how crappy the weather’s been so far. Funny how everything in the end seems to even out as such...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Alums a pretty clear water lake if I remember some past posts on here. Just fish some off those lakes with more off colored water as they warm up quicker.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Looked back at my notes and 2015 was brutal winter with really cold spring. Then 1st week of May had a week of ~ 70s air temp. That year it seemed like all the fish pushed shallow during that week and it was a bonanza for a week or two. Maybe similar this year?? That was my experience at the deeper central Ohio lakes anyhow. Mostly was crappie fishing but caught bass and eyes also on crappie jigs during that 2-3 week period.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Photoperiod, water temperature and moon phase all play a role. Here is a video from somebody who has the _bona fides_. 






If nothing else, this video gives me some intelligent sounding excuses why I can’t seem to catch any fish.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah im not saying look how cold alum creek water is. im saying look how cold compared to normal. I watch water temp gauges alot and its really rare to see them outside the high and low temp average field. Especially on a big lake like alum that changes temp very slowly.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

kfi said:


> Looked back at my notes and 2015 was brutal winter with really cold spring. Then 1st week of May had a week of ~ 70s air temp. That year it seemed like all the fish pushed shallow during that week and it was a bonanza for a week or two. Maybe similar this year?? That was my experience at the deeper central Ohio lakes anyhow. Mostly was crappie fishing but caught bass and eyes also on crappie jigs during that 2-3 week period.


Polar Vortex followed by a ton of rain; I didn’t catch my first smallie until the first week of May, and that was while junk fishing the lower Clearfork.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

60's all week with a fairly warm rain should warm them up.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Just when it seemed like we were making progress... the weekend forecast shows a few overnight lows below freezing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/current?type=qw&PARAmeter_cds=STATION_NM,DATETIME,00010,00011

List of water temps across the state. 50s are finaly here in a few spots


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Big Joshy said:


> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/current?type=qw&PARAmeter_cds=STATION_NM,DATETIME,00010,00011
> 
> List of water temps across the state. 50s are finaly here in a few spots


Quite the handy hyperlink. Thx!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Alum is quite dirty still from the flooding and all the precipt we've had. It may help it warm up when we finally get some extended sunny days.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We have some overnight lows still in the 20’s this week up this way. Sucks out loud..


----------

